# mellotronworks II



## Mike Dickson (May 12, 2008)

Ladies and Gentlemen, another gift to you all

*mellotronworks II*

A further series of popular classical music pieces played (almost) entirely on the Mellotron

* Fanfare for the Common Man (Copland)
* Fratres (Pärt)
* Cantus in Memory of Benjamin Britten (Pärt)
* Spiegel Im Spiegel (Pärt)
* Dance of the Knights (Prokofiev)
* Fantasia on Greensleeves (Vaughan-Williams)
* Jerusalem (Parry)
* Pomp and Circumstance (March No 1) (Elgar)
* Pavane (Faure)
* Symphony No. 3 (Saint-Saëns)
* Ode to Joy (Beethoven)
* Bolero (Ravel)

A free album available for download from 
www.mikedickson.org.uk/mellotronworks%20II

Please enjoy - comments are welcomed!

kind regards

Mike Dickson, Edinburgh
September 2012


----------



## Mike Dickson (May 12, 2008)

Damn - sorry about the double post. That was unintentional. :-(


----------

